

The Importance of Saying "Oops" - jey
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2007/08/the-importance-.html

======
luxiou
Great article. A good % of the things I regret are situations where I wasted
time/energy defending something I knew to be wrong, simply to hide the fact
that I was wrong.

------
mattmaroon
Not all progress must come from mistakes. He seems to equate the two. Big
changes do not necessarily come from fixing big mistakes. They can come from
recognizing new opportunities as well.

~~~
ivankirigin
indeed. though opportunities often come from mistakes or negligence of others.

